# tidal delaware river



## redbug (Jun 29, 2007)

I met up with a friend of mine this morning at 5:47 am for a day of pre-fishing and looking around. We launched at Neshaminy ramp and found clear water much to our surprise. the visibility was around 3 ft. the water temp was 78* and a dropping tide until mid morning.
We headed north to check out what the recent storms and the winter had done to my summer spots And to locate a few new ones. 
The bite was a bit slow with the passing cold front but we managed to put a few in the boat both l/m and a few smallies and Dennis landed a walleye that went almost 2lbs. 
All & All we finished the day with 6 keeper bass up to 2.5lbs and 7 dinks 1 walleye and 2 white perch.

The fish were caught using Jig& pig REdbug worms on Peoples choice Gigy head jigs and a few on Stanley rib its.. 
Now I just hope i can find a few big fish next Sunday


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 30, 2007)

Good job - things shoudl really take off for you next week - low and slow is teh way to go in that part of the river

Oh yeah - avoid the rod breaking catfish


----------

